# Introduction



## RachaelSnead

I'm sure there's an intro thread somewhere on here but I can't find it so...

I'm Rachael. I'm an author married to a physical science technician. We have adopted a handsome little boy (domestic, newborn, private agency) and we have two sweet puppies. We are hoping to adopt our second (a girl) in 2014/2015. I look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Amber3

It is not my impression that much is going on inhere but welcome. We have also adopted, domestic adoption in Austria. Our Little daughter is almost 9 months, how old is your son? Adoption is an amazing experience. We'd do it Again too only here it is only possible to adopt one child.

Best wishes,
Amber


----------



## karenh

there is a very active thread of a group of us going through adoption called adoption journey. Feel free to join us there.


----------

